# Icahn Backs Passenger Rail Company



## jcl653 (Feb 19, 2010)

The Associated Press reports:



> Billionaire investor Carl Icahn is backing a startup company that would build trains to run on President Barack Obama's high-speed rail network, challenging international manufacturers that dominate the market, the company said Thursday.
> Icahn's American Railcar Industries Inc. has formed a joint venture with US Railcar LLC, a Columbus-based company that aims to re-establish passenger train manufacturing in the United States.
> 
> Production would be based in Arkansas, where American Railcar has two freight car factories. Icahn Enterprises LP has a 54 percent stake of American Railcar, based in St. Charles, Mo.
> ...


----------



## rrdude (Feb 19, 2010)

I hope he does, he's kind of a maverick. Believe it when I see it though. Risk is high for the early adopters, but then the rewards are greater too.


----------



## sechs (Feb 20, 2010)

Carl Icahn "backed" TWA by stripping it of assets and saddling it with ridiculously onerous sales contracts.


----------

